# Extension 1Password compatible Safari 6?



## stéphane83 (25 Juillet 2012)

Salut,
Je suis passé sur Mountain Lion et utilise donc 1Password.
Depuis le passage à Safari 6 l'extension se bloque avec un petit signal rouge avec un "1"...
Je me demande si l'extension est complètement compatible?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------

En fait, seule la version mac app store fonctionne correctement.


----------



## laurenzobiato (3 Septembre 2012)

pareil pour moi je doit simplement me logger avec l'application avant de pouvoir l'utiliser


----------



## lineakd (6 Septembre 2012)

@stéphane83, il suffit d'activer "1password helper".


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Septembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @stéphane83, il suffit d'activer "1password helper".



Merci


----------

